# Freeriding without a helmet... a "smart" choice?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Whatever anyone's excuse is for not wearing a helmet, isn't a good enough excuse not to wear a helmet. Especially in a situation where your friends/riding partners are responsible for your safety and getting your now lifeless body out of the backcountry.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Red snow is way worse than yellow. Wear a helmet!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Airbag is pretty much pointless without a helmet. I hate wearing them personally, mostly because I can't find one that fits my head right, but force myself to wear one. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

I personally hate the look and feel, but I like my brain so in this case brain wins


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Uphill usually not...downhill yes...inbounds always


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty much. I always keep in mind that while out in the backcountry, you don't have obstacles marked that may be just under the snow, such as rocks. Never know when a shark is going to bite you and send you for a tumble. Doesn't happen often, but it does happen.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Depends on what you define as free riding..

I always wear a helmet in the bc, not when I'm skinning safe zones, but when skins come off helmet goes on.
But we have a small avy safe mountain 20 min from home we hike up several times a week where I never grab my helmet. Hiking up for 20 min, 2 min ride down over and over again.. get's too hot


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

It's like the American Express Card: Never Ride without it.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

My worst crashes are always the ones I don't expect. i always wear it.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't have any stats on "life saving" of helmets and most likely some crash are lethal with or without it (Schumacher anybody?). 

But god I had crashes where if it didn't save my life, it made the whole thing much less uncomfortable. Like being knocked out and dizzy for 10/15mn after faceplanting a tree or seeing all blurry after my heel edge catched the pipe copping. That was rought with the helmet on and don't want to know how bad it would have been without it.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I stopped wearing a helmet for a season or two. Mainly because I was no longer taking nasty spills. I was doing adaptive snowboard instruction at the time and had a student who was recovering from a serious head injury. She had been a high level rider prior to her head injury and was struggling to re-learn all the muscle memory needed to snowboard (or walk, etc). Started wearing my helmet the next day.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Its a total yes brainer


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

I wear a helmet all the time. Its safer, more comfortable and I don`t have to mess with foggy goggles anymore. 
Not sure why this is still is an issue in snowboarding. Haven`t seen anyone riding mtb without a helmet for ages.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I really want to be convinced to wear a helmet so I’m enjoying this thread. If I was riding avalanche prone and/or high exposure freeride terrain I’d wear one for sure. Likewise if I was riding an icy 22ft half pipe. 99% of the time I’m not. Inbounds the biggest danger is other people. Now that everyone wears helmets they go much faster with less experience and less control as they feel safer. I still favour spatial awareness and personal risk management over a helmet but as I said, I’d really like to be convinced otherwise


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Why do you think those two things are mutually exclusive? Helmet plus spatial awareness and “personal risk management” would be better.

It’s the unexpected that will get you.

But seriously if you need people to convince you to wear a helmet you are an idiot. 😛


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

mark84 said:


> I wear a helmet all the time. Its safer, more comfortable and I don`t have to mess with foggy goggles anymore.
> Not sure why this is still is an issue in snowboarding. Haven`t seen anyone riding mtb without a helmet for ages.


How does a helmet prevent foggy goggles? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I wear a helmet because...............trees are hard..............and people are stupid...........


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> How does a helmet prevent foggy goggles?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Oh, when you take them off I'm guessing? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

Kevington said:


> I really want to be convinced to wear a helmet so I’m enjoying this thread. If I was riding avalanche prone and/or high exposure freeride terrain I’d wear one for sure. Likewise if I was riding an icy 22ft half pipe. 99% of the time I’m not. Inbounds the biggest danger is other people. Now that everyone wears helmets they go much faster with less experience and less control as they feel safer. I still favour spatial awareness and





Kevington said:


> I really want to be convinced to wear a helmet so I’m enjoying this thread. If I was riding avalanche prone and/or high exposure freeride terrain I’d wear one for sure. Likewise if I was riding an icy 22ft half pipe. 99% of the time I’m not. Inbounds the biggest danger is other people. Now that everyone wears helmets they go much faster with less experience and less control as they feel safer. I still favour spatial awareness and personal risk management over a helmet but as I said, I’d really like to be convinced otherwise


Ok, let me give you 2 personal examples and then you´ll draw your own conclusions:

1. I was riding inbounds with a friend (on the pistes, both experienced, no prbs so far) and he decided not to wear a helmet on that they, because "we´re on the pistes, chilled day today bro!". We were on a normal piste, a bit icy and average crowded and in order to avoid a nearby skier, he cought his edge and banged his head on the piste. Consequence, we had to stop riding that day because he had severe headache (that lasted for 2 days afterward!!). He has never left the helmet at home after this incident 

2. I was freeriding with friends in some known local easygoing powder lines. Very deep day! I don´t even remember how, I simply wiped out and as I fell, cuz of the steepness of the slope (nothing too crazy, nor exposed) + my speed I tumbled for some meters down the hill and smashed my elbow on something very hard (a broken branch? a small boulder? we´ll never know) that was hiding under good 50cm of fresh pow. My elbow turned into an egglplant the next day  biiig bruise. So now you´d think, it´s deep out there who cares. But what if instead of my elbow it was my head and I wasn´t wearing a helmet? What then?

1st example: did he expect to fall on such an easy day? No
2nd example: did I expect to fall and hit something hard on a deep day? Also no.

Like @Manicmouse already said, it´s the silly things, call it "the unexpected" that get you in the end...


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

RobPowderjunkie said:


> Ok, let me give you 2 personal examples and then you´ll draw your own conclusions:
> 
> 1st example: did he expect to fall on such an easy day? No
> 2nd example: did I expect to fall and hit something hard on a deep day? Also no.
> ...


I know very well that its easy to fall and hit your head while snowboarding, I've been doing it long enough. I've been skateboarding even longer, from bombing hills in SF to skating deep concrete pools and I've hurt myself many times but I have never (touch wood) had a serious head injury. It's not some macho thing, I'm at the point now where I'll probably get a helmet for the very reasons you mention, that an unexpected edge catch could be very serious. 

But to get back to your original question, I think those 30% of people riding steep lines in just a beanie are looking for, and probably finding, a particular feeling that they think they wouldn't get while wearing a helmet. Watch any snowboard video, not a lot of helmets to be seen. Maybe they are all maniacs and idiots with a death wish, I honestly don't know.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

This goes way back… snowboard/skateboard was and to many of us still is a culture and a way of life, not a "sport" Helmets didn’t fit in back then

But times are changing and now it’s cool to wear a helmet. Snowboard is a sport, hell.. even skateboarding is a olympic sport now. But yeah, helmets. Smart ✌🏻


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Kevington said:


> I know very well that its easy to fall and hit your head while snowboarding, I've been doing it long enough. I've been skateboarding even longer, from bombing hills in SF to skating deep concrete pools and I've hurt myself many times but I have never (touch wood) had a serious head injury. It's not some macho thing, I'm at the point now where I'll probably get a helmet for the very reasons you mention, that an unexpected edge catch could be very serious.
> 
> But to get back to your original question, I think those 30% of people riding steep lines in just a beanie are looking for, and probably finding, a particular feeling that they think they wouldn't get while wearing a helmet. Watch any snowboard video, not a lot of helmets to be seen. Maybe they are all maniacs and idiots with a death wish, I honestly don't know.


I mean, while they're obviously ridiculously skilled, there is also an almost dare devil quality required of pro snowboarders also. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The pros in videos are paid to make products look good. I don't care what I look like. I've had a tbi and a couple of concussions. Traumatic brain injuries aren't fun at all. It takes a while to come back from even a minor one. I don't think a helmet will save me in every scenario, and I try to ride with the mentality that I'm not wearing one.


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

Kevington said:


> I know very well that its easy to fall and hit your head while snowboarding, I've been doing it long enough. I've been skateboarding even longer, from bombing hills in SF to skating deep concrete pools and I've hurt myself many times but I have never (touch wood) had a serious head injury. It's not some macho thing, I'm at the point now where I'll probably get a helmet for the very reasons you mention, that an unexpected edge catch could be very serious.
> 
> But to get back to your original question, I think those 30% of people riding steep lines in just a beanie are looking for, and probably finding, a particular feeling that they think they wouldn't get while wearing a helmet. Watch any snowboard video, not a lot of helmets to be seen. Maybe they are all maniacs and idiots with a death wish, I honestly don't know.


I mean..... I can start with Travis Rice and go on with many others that DO wear a helmet while going down steeper lines... but then like you said, there are Austen Sweetin and others who don´t. Now, that doesn´t mean they have a death wish, but even pros can fall and have consequences. If you smash your head on a rock or against the tree, it´s not gonna matter much if you´re a pro or a noob..... Watch the Crash Reel. Cool movie, about how f**cked up it is to come back to snowboarding after having suffered a head injury..
At the end of the day, it all comes down to personal responsibility and it´s not that people who wear helmets are better than the ones who don´t and viceversa.... it´s just, I guess, that banging your head at high speed with no helmet and maybe suffer consequences... sucks  I guess!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If you're riding east coast trees you're taking a couple small branches to the dome... or you're missing out on the good stuff. Reason enough for me!


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

From Austin Smith’s Instagram today:


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Kevington said:


> From Austin Smith’s Instagram today:
> 
> View attachment 159848
> 
> View attachment 159847




I'm a big fan of Austin, really want to try out one of his boards. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Kevington said:


> I really want to be convinced to wear a helmet so I’m enjoying this thread. If I was riding avalanche prone and/or high exposure freeride terrain I’d wear one for sure. Likewise if I was riding an icy 22ft half pipe. 99% of the time I’m not. Inbounds the biggest danger is other people. Now that everyone wears helmets they go much faster with less experience and less control as they feel safer. I still favour spatial awareness and personal risk management over a helmet but as I said, I’d really like to be convinced otherwise


If you'd seen that poor gal I was helping relearn to snowboard, I think you'd wear your helmet 100% of the time. That was all it took to convince me. After a while it just becomes second nature, like wearing snowboarding boots doesn't bother me. I'll share this other story about helmets: I was riding pretty fast thru the trees at Winter Park and something snagged my board (root???) and yanked it out from under me and I slammed my head into a tree pretty hard. I laid there for a few seconds waiting for the pain, the stars, ringing in my ears and nausea to kick in, but nothing happened. Hopped right back up and finished the day - all thanks to my helmet.

As for the comments about the pros doing insane lines in the movies without helmets. I'd bet they scope those runs in the summer, maybe do some clearing and have a good idea of what's under there. And of course it's edited to make them look good, so we're not seeing the wipeouts. Still I do think they should be wearing helmets, if not for their own sake, then to set a good example.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I smoked a tree once with a helmet and was concussed.

I don’t want to know what would’ve happened if I wasn’t wearing one.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Well you need a place to sport those sick stickers. The more stickers the faster you go.... Helmet=faster stickers.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ve riding with a helmet for approximately 25 years and at first I decided to wear one because of the birth of my daughter and two years later my son, but what I found I liked about wearing a helmet besides the obvious, was that when I go over the bars and start rag dolling my goggles and hat don’t go flying downhill only to be lost in the deep PNW powder.

If you’re wearing a old helmet like my 25 year old Giro 9, I would seriously recommend buying a new one with MIPS, better comfort, better ventilation and looks. Several years back my buddy was also using a Giro 9 when he ended up hitting a tree causing the foam to completely crack in half, but thank god he was wearing it.

I picked up the Giro Jackson which is incredibly comfortable and a hell of a lot more protective.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Another benefit of the helmet is built in speakers to jam to.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Jimi7 said:


> Another benefit of the helmet is built in speakers to jam to.


And it keeps the dome warm on those frigid NE mornings. 

It’s also an excellent branch deflector when searching for pow stashes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Scalpelman said:


> It’s also an excellent branch deflector when searching for pow stashes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is far more important than jamming to music.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Of course it looks like shit but its that weird unexpected crash where it saves you


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Kevington said:


> I really want to be convinced to wear a helmet so I’m enjoying this thread. If I was riding avalanche prone and/or high exposure freeride terrain I’d wear one for sure. Likewise if I was riding an icy 22ft half pipe. 99% of the time I’m not. Inbounds the biggest danger is other people. Now that everyone wears helmets they go much faster with less experience and less control as they feel safer. I still favour spatial awareness and personal risk management over a helmet but as I said, I’d really like to be convinced otherwise


Reminds me of the 1980s here when gouvernment voted laws to enforce seatbelts. I remember having conversations with people that were telling that there were not racing, it was not necessary for any given reason and was against seatbelts in the end. I mean... sure, at first it's a bummer to change your behavior, but I think it's worth it man! It's not like putting a condom, you have the same fun with a helmet!

As a side note : I was reluctant to wear a helmet, because I hate having one on a bike in heat waves. The opposite holds though for snowboarding and skiing : a helmet is way better to keep your warm than any winter hat on the market! (we often have temps lower than -20 Celsius around here... coldest snowboarding day last year was -35 Celsius... I was alone... pistes surface ware like riding on the moon).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a metal plate under my right eye but I can still see....and keep working in a relatively brain intensive field.



smellysell said:


> How does a helmet prevent foggy goggles?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Better airflow and the venturi effect.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Better airflow and the venturi effect.


My helmet must not support the venturi effect! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

As a patroller, I've seen cracked helmets from impact. Just imagine, if the impact was hard enough to crack one, what would have be the damage to the skull without it?

I recall back on the mid late 90, they were ugly, not confortable, very few options...There was good reasons not to wear one.
But today, not only as a patroller but as a helmet user since late 90',there is zero reasons not to wear one. There is more than enough choice out there regarding either budget, color, features and style. They are warm and confortable too.
Mostly now all parks ask to wear one.

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

d3tro said:


> As a patroller, I've seen cracked helmets from impact. Just imagine, if the impact was hard enough to crack one, what would have be the damage to the skull without it?
> 
> I recall back on the mid late 90, they were ugly, not confortable, very few options...There was good reasons not to wear one.
> But today, not only as a patroller but as a helmet user since late 90',there is zero reasons not to wear one. There is more than enough choice out there regarding either budget, color, features and style. They are warm and confortable too.
> ...


Got my bell rung but could've been much worse.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

This thread als reminds me of the danger of stairs. 

"Staircase and stairway accidents constitute the second leading cause of accidental injury, second only to motor vehicle accidents."









Stairway / Staircase Accidents


Call (781)320-0062 - William Kickham helps victims and their families receive compensation for their injuries in Premises Liability and Property Negligence cases. Stairway / Staircase Accidents - Boston Premises Liability Lawyer




www.attorneywdkickham.com





How about a poll for whos gonna wear a helmet in stairs 😂


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We do have mandated safety devices for stairs. They're called handrails.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Donutz said:


> We do have mandated safety devices for stairs. They're called handrails.


Rails and safety is relative.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Kevington said:


> I really want to be convinced to wear a helmet so I’m enjoying this thread. If I was riding avalanche prone and/or high exposure freeride terrain I’d wear one for sure. Likewise if I was riding an icy 22ft half pipe. 99% of the time I’m not. Inbounds the biggest danger is other people. Now that everyone wears helmets they go much faster with less experience and less control as they feel safer. I still favour spatial awareness and personal risk management over a helmet but as I said, I’d really like to be convinced otherwise


Remember Michael Schumacher?

Wear a fucking helmet. The best one you can get.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 helmet. My friends and other people are stupid, it's like I have a target on me that says stopping pillow


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

MountainMystic said:


> Remember Michael Schumacher?
> 
> Wear a fucking helmet. The best one you can get.


He wore a helmet.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

kieloa said:


> He wore a helmet.


He's still alive isn't he?


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> He's still alive isn't he?


If a carrot is alive, then yes 🤷


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

kieloa said:


> He wore a helmet.


That's the point. if @Kevington smashes himself on a rock like Schumacher did, but without a helmet... could be Game Over, or Traumatic Brain Injury, or Paralysis.
A good quality properly fitted helmet isn't a magic shield, but it stacks the odds in your favour to Live to ride another day...


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I was going to be a track star when I was in middle school. I was almost untouchable middle distance (like 800m 1600m run). I pushed myself so hard my shins got damaged to the point I could never run again. I know it's just running and it's not as fun as snowboarding, but you don't know what it's like to lose a physical activity until it actually happens to you. Just imagine what it would be like to get hurt enough to not be able to snowboard ever again, all because you didn't want to wear a helmet.

I am a pretty big risk taker, I like extreme sports. I'm building a custom stand up jet ski that's going to be scary to ride because it's very small but I'm putting one of the highest power two cylinder engines you can it in. But you have to draw the line with extreme sports, and that line is if you hurt yourself you could lose it all. Not wearing a helmet is simply not worth the risk. Just imagine start of season you hit your head and you're not supposed to ride for 3 months, yet you would have been ok with a helmet on.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Just saw this dude at Stubai the other weekend. Mostly rides with his wife and kids these days. Heartbreaking.









Snowboarder Marko Grilc Killed in Austria


STA, 24 November 2021 - Marko Grilc, one of the most accomplished Slovenian snowboarders, has been killed in a snowboarding accident in the Austrian ski resort of Sölden. Media reports say he was part of a film crew inspecting a site for filming as fell and hit his head on a snow-covered rock in...




www.total-slovenia-news.com


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

Just read it in the news, such a tragedy.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Dang. RIP shred brother. 

Even pros could use a helmet every now and again. I listened to a Joe Sexton podcast where he talked about getting a TBI on a stair set and having to re-learn a bunch of stuff. I've been there. I'm sure my personality is different as well. 

There's no way I'm a better freerider than Victor De La Rue. He was wearing a helmet riding a resort pow run with his daughter when this happened:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Kevington said:


> Just saw this dude at Stubai the other weekend. Mostly rides with his wife and kids these days. Heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible news. 

He didn't wear a helmet, had a fatal head injury, left a pregnant wife and two kids behind. Wear a helmet people...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Terrible news.
> 
> He didn't wear a helmet, had a fatal head injury, left a pregnant wife and two kids behind. Wear a helmet people...


Such a sad news. He has been a big inspiration for me. RIP.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Terrible news.
> 
> He didn't wear a helmet, had a fatal head injury, left a pregnant wife and two kids behind. Wear a helmet people...


I'm such a terrible example, I've never worn a helmet yet I make my daughter wear a helmet every trip and she gets the shits with me.

I need to buy a helmet and wear one, I know I'm an idiot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm such a terrible example, I've never worn a helmet yet I make my daughter wear a helmet every trip and she gets the shits with me.
> 
> I need to buy a helmet and wear one, I know I'm an idiot.


Yes please. Breaking an arm or leg can be fixed. Breaking a brain is not.








Please wear a helmet


Was trying something, rotated way too far, caught back edge at high speed. Slammed back of my head and did this to my helmet.




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm such a terrible example, I've never worn a helmet yet I make my daughter wear a helmet every trip and she gets the shits with me.
> 
> I need to buy a helmet and wear one, I know I'm an idiot.


Black Friday/Cyber Monday is NOW. Sale time makes it easier. 
Do you know your basic size in helmets? are you at the upper/lower end of a size range?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

MountainMystic said:


> Black Friday/Cyber Monday is NOW. Sale time makes it easier.
> Do you know your basic size in helmets? are you at the upper/lower end of a size range?


My daughter has the MIPS Smith Camber M 55-59 which just fits. I love wearing my beanie though 😢 

I should look around you're right. What recommendations are there?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> My daughter has the MIPS Smith Camber M 55-59 which just fits. I love wearing my beanie though 😢
> 
> I should look around you're right. What recommendations are there?


*NB: Certain head shapes will fit some brands better than others*

Scott and his Dad rate the Anon Logan.
(see my Anon Wavecel thread)

If you are at the upper end of the size range, you might want large in Anon wavecel Logan or Merak.
I got the Large Merak (head 60.5cm approx), and it is quite fitted.
I think all the large Anon wavecels in Aus (at Balmoralboards) got snapped up at EOS sale, but not 100%

Auski has Black Anon wavecel Logans in Large at the mo









Logan Wavecel Helmet 2021


The Anon Logan WaveCel helmet pairs 3D cellular protection with an in-mold construction featuring a lightweight shell with an EPS and WaveCel liner designed in a sleek, low-profile style. WaveCel is a collapsible cellular structure that lines the inside of the helmet and can reduce impact and...




www.auski.com.au





@Craig64 is/was rocking the Giro Range MIPS









Giro Range™ MIPS® Snowboard Helmet Review.


❄ Giro Range™ MIPS® Snowboard Helmet Review. ❄ Brand: GIRO, ❄ Model: Range™, ❄ YOM: 2021, ❄ Gender: Men's, ❄ Colour: "Matte Midnight Bronze", ❄ Size: Medium 55.5 - 59cm / Large 59 - 62.5cm, ❄ Protection Type: Low-profile Hardshell, EPP foam core, MIPS®, ❄ Closure System: Fidlock® Magnetic...




www.snowboardingforum.com













Giro Range MIPS Ski Helmet


The Giro Range MIPS is the first helmet to boast truly integrated, custom fit at the turn of a dial. By utilizing a two-piece shell and a durable yet semi-flexible design, this helmet expands and contracts, adapting to every rider’s individual head shape. The result is not only unsurpassed...




aussieskier.com





^^ one left in large - check the size range

Unisex (cm)SMLXLHead Circumference52-55.555.5-5959-62.562.5-65





I suggest if you find a good prospect, don't sleep on it, as stock might be harder to get as the covid shitfuckery drags on and buggers up the logistics supply chains.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah I just had a read through those threads, I also like the look of the Giro Range which Auski is currently doing for $319 and Balmoral Boards is doing the Anon Merek Wavecell for $349 - both look like good deals. The Anon is only available in Grey/White which I'm not sure I like. Probably would just like a matt black finish.

My head is 57cm and the Smith Vantage M 55-59 I find a bit tight, wouldn't get a beanie under it so maybe I should go a large.

*edit - just saw your link, good price but can I live with the color - $279 is a good price.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Well having read all those comments, I would say the general consensus is that not wearing a helmet is a risk simply not worth taking as sooner or later, as we all know, you will be thankful you are wearing one. Personally I wear Level Fly gloves with inbuilt wrist guards for exactly the same reason. I don't care who you are, sooner or later you will need them, unless maybe you are an experienced skater. Those people are bosses at falling.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> My daughter has the MIPS Smith Camber M 55-59 which just fits. I love wearing my beanie though 😢
> 
> I should look around you're right. What recommendations are there?


Probably better off going to the store and actually try on. They have different shapes for your head and you wanna be comfortable.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

speedjason said:


> Probably better off going to the store and actually try on. They have different shapes for your head and you wanna be comfortable.


Would love to, my issue is the closest store would be like 2500 miles away


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> Would love to, my issue is the closest store would be like 2500 miles away


Oooof. Do they have stores where you go snowboarding?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

speedjason said:


> Oooof. Do they have stores where you go snowboarding?


Yeah, bit pricey though and that's the trade off I guess along with limited stick usually on the mountain


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah, bit pricey though and that's the trade off I guess along with limited stick usually on the mountain


You can always try which one works and then order online or something.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> My daughter has the MIPS Smith Camber M 55-59 which just fits. I love wearing my beanie though 😢
> 
> I should look around you're right. What recommendations are there?


You'll be surprised how much you will actually enjoy a nice modern helmet that fits right.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> *edit - just saw your link, good price but can I live with the color - $279 is a good price.


If you hate the color sticker the hell out of it!


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> If you hate the color sticker the hell out of it!


or put a nice woolly tea cosy over it


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Not to be a downer but this is a perfect example of why wearing a helmet makes sense. Live to ride another day friends. [emoji1317]









Professional snowboarder Marko Grilc dies after hitting his head


Slovenian snowboarder Marko Grilc, 38, was not wearing a helmet when he fell and hit his head, resulting in fatal injuries, on a rock covered in snow at the Sölden ski resort in Tyrol, Austria this Tuesday.



www.dailymail.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Jkb818 said:


> Not to be a downer but this is a perfect example of why wearing a helmet makes sense. Live to ride another day friends. [emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah someone posted that page 3 of this thread 😞


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I’ve never worn a helmet and been snowboarding and skateboarding for 20+ years without any incident. I remember the Schumacher crash and the resulting rise in helmet wearing. When I started and for a long time after that, the only people wearing helmets were ski racers in the fastest disciplines, super G and Downhill I think (I’m no expert on ski racing). I’m living in Austria right now and just starting to get my four year old kid on the snow. I always got stoked on Grilo’s insta and how he’d transitioned from big air beast to being a sponsored rad dad who still rips. It was super inspiring and obviously made a lot of sense for him and for a family oriented brand like Burton. I saw him and his family having a picnic and just enjoying life up at Stubai a few weeks ago. The news of his tragic death really affected me. I ordered a helmet the very next day.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

Good decision. Like you I rode without a helmet for a long time. I startet around 93` at the age of 9 and no one in snowboarding was wearing protection gear at that time. I changed my mind about 7 years ago when I fell on a rock while freeriding and broke a spinous process. Since that crash i always wear a helmet and a lightweight backprotector / avy backpack.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jack87 said:


> You'll be surprised how much you will actually enjoy a nice modern helmet that fits right.


Wish one of those existed for my giant head, but I suffer through a "meh" fit and will continue the search. [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I rode without a helmet for a long time and made the switch to set a better example for my boys. Also I spend way too much time in the glades to not be wearing one. Just makes logical sense. I wear one mountain biking so why wouldn’t I on a snowboard. [emoji851] The added benefit of a helmet is better wind protection and I can use it to deflect thin branches that are in my way at should height.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Jkb818 said:


> The added benefit of a helmet is better wind protection and I can use it to deflect thin branches that are in my way at shoulder height.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your helmet might represent a free pass or two, and you might need one now and then. Was a easy choice for us, we ride a bunch above tree line and its freakin cold up there. Easy way to stay warmer. Also, I'm bigger than everyone in my crew, good for banging off branches in the trees, and I'm gonna hit them occasionally cause it works that way following smaller people. Also, I'm not riding on a ordinary day without tunes, and my speakers are in my helmet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I don't understand why this is even a controversy, honestly. Besides the obvious protection aspect, helmets also keep your noggin warm (and dry on crap days), stay put when you crash, hold your goggles better, and hold ODT speakers. Not to mention mounting cameras for the teletubbies among us.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Unless you have a helmet certified for cameras, wearing one on your helmet can be lethal.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> I rode without a helmet for a long time and made the switch to set a better example for my boys. Also I spend way too much time in the glades to not be wearing one. Just makes logical sense. I wear one mountain biking so why wouldn’t I on a snowboard.  The added benefit of a helmet is better wind protection and I can use it to deflect thin branches that are in my way at should height.


What he said, although whilst I do many stupid and dangerous things, mountain bike riding is not one of them. Literally everyone I know gets ruined doing it eventually.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I don't understand why this is even a controversy, honestly. Besides the obvious protection aspect, helmets also keep your noggin warm (and dry on crap days), stay put when you crash, hold your goggles better, and hold ODT speakers. Not to mention mounting cameras for the teletubbies among us.


I run warm, so I dont need/want helmet for that, I tend to charge harder with helmet on (bigger drops etc = more dangerous), never had problem with goggles not holding with beanie and I dont listen to music when riding. I like to hear my buddies when I ride. I don't film myself riding.

So the helmet is only for protection, but it's so anoying.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

kieloa said:


> I run warm, so I dont need/want helmet for that, I tend to charge harder with helmet on (bigger drops etc = more dangerous), never had problem with goggles not holding with beanie and I dont listen to music when riding. I like to hear my buddies when I ride. I don't film myself riding.
> 
> So the helmet is only for protection, but it's so anoying.


Agreed, I end up too hot most times because of mine. In ear tunes are nice though.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Agreed, I end up too hot most times because of mine. In ear tunes are nice though.


Agreed. I'm always looking for more venting on my head. It's less ideal when you're in the trees getting stashes dumped on your head. Light mesh doesn't really keep pow out. 

Last season I rode with a really extremely light balaclava in my pocket. If I ever got cold, adding that tiny scrap of fabric on my head cranked my body heat up several notches. I'm keeping it around even if I rarely need it. It takes up way less space than the layering options I used to rock.


----------



## Huff (Mar 27, 2018)

RobPowderjunkie said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> Today I feel in a "survey mood"  I posted a poll right here where you can vote about it.
> Just like every couple of years, I attended an avalanche course refresher. You mostly do and hear the same things everytime, HOWEVER, this year the alpine guide leading the course said something that cought my attention.
> ...





RobPowderjunkie said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> Today I feel in a "survey mood"  I posted a poll right here where you can vote about it.
> Just like every couple of years, I attended an avalanche course refresher. You mostly do and hear the same things everytime, HOWEVER, this year the alpine guide leading the course said something that cought my attention.
> ...


i almost always wear a helmet and don't wear one only if I either forget to pack it, or if I'm riding my tiny local east coast resort (ski liberty) and its a warm slushy day. When hauling ass or backcountry riding is on the menu, wear a helmet. They are warmer than without one, provide protection from the unexpected, and even work wonders on branches in tight tree runs. The benefits of wearing one far outweigh not wearing one, and looking cool isn't a reason to not wear it. last year a friend of mine would have half his scalp missing if he wasn't wearing it while riding trees in Heavenly, he took a spill and gouged his helmet on a hidden rock. You'll rarely need it but its worth it.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> Unless you have a helmet certified for cameras, wearing one on your helmet can be lethal.


I didn't know that, but I can see how the camera mount could get driven straight into your brain housing group. 😲


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Jimi7 said:


> I didn't know that, but I can see how the camera mount could get driven straight into your brain housing group. 😲


Helmet mount GoPro view sucks ass anyway. I prefer handheld.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

speedjason said:


> Helmet mount GoPro view sucks ass anyway. I prefer handheld.


I literally bought some from Aldi a few years ago that were on the side of the goggles..and they were bloody good also unless it was foggy. Ended up buying another 4 for like $60, perfect for bright sunny days , you just record or shoot whatever you are looking at, easy peasy. Prefer my Flight Decks for everything else though.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Myoko said:


> I literally bought some from Aldi a few years ago that were on the side of the goggles..and they were bloody good also unless it was foggy. Ended up buying another 4 for like $60, perfect for bright sunny days , you just record or shoot whatever you are looking at, easy peasy. Prefer my Flight Decks for everything else though.


I find that rather boring. I like showing what I am doing with my GoPro.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

I always wear a helmet because alpine carving is dangerous enough as it is. When you cross the fall line at speed, there is always a risk of some straightliner coming at you from behind who was not yet visible when you last had the chance to look uphill. And they NEVER expect you to cross the fall line, even if they had ample chance to watch you doing just that five times in a row before they hit you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Myoko said:


> What he said, although whilst I do many stupid and dangerous things, mountain bike riding is not one of them. Literally everyone I know gets ruined doing it eventually.


This is how I feel about dirt bikes. Literally everyone I know gets wrecked on those damn things. And I feel like anyone in our sport or adjacent ones that gets hurt not doing their respective sport, it's always on a dirt bike.

MTN bike is a different story and depends on the common riding around you. Downhill tracks? Yeah about as injury prone as dirt bikes. Self powered go pedal, not so much.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

This could have been my skull earlier today. A falling skier took out my legs from behind, launching me into the air and I slammed headfirst on snocrete. I blacked out and came to at the medical bay where I found I had a pretty scary short term memory loss and a new accessory for a few months.









No doubt the injury would have been much worse without my helmet. This wasn't the Christmas I wanted but at least I am alive to tell about it.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

robotfood99 said:


> View attachment 160675
> 
> This could have been my skull earlier today. A falling skier took out my legs from behind, launching me into the air and I slammed headfirst on snocrete. I blacked out and came to at the medical bay where I found I had a pretty scary short term memory loss and a new accessory for a few months.
> View attachment 160674
> ...


damn dude, that sucks. Hope you recover alright.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Eivind så klart said:


> damn dude, that sucks. Hope you recover alright.


Thanks dude. CT scan came back clean so head is fine. Wrist compound frac needs a closer look after the holidays.

My Optimistic tho. Huge scars down the top, smashed in sidewall, and deep gouged base. 🪦

Now I'm pissed i can't play video games or do other fun, wholesome things with my right hand.

Calling Saul.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck. I knew crampus was a skier


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Hard luck mate! I did my wrist longboarding last year and had a year of therapy. Don’t skimp on the rehab!


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

robotfood99 said:


> My Optimistic tho. Huge scars down the top, smashed in sidewall, and deep gouged base. 🪦


Hang it on the wall for memories. Could be fun to look back at when all this is just something that happend way back



robotfood99 said:


> Now I'm pissed i can't play video games or do other fun, wholesome things with my right hand.


Go left handed, if you sit on it long enough first, it wont feel weird at all. ✌🏻


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

robotfood99 said:


> View attachment 160675
> 
> This could have been my skull earlier today. A falling skier took out my legs from behind, launching me into the air and I slammed headfirst on snocrete. I blacked out and came to at the medical bay where I found I had a pretty scary short term memory loss and a new accessory for a few months.
> View attachment 160674
> ...


Holy smokes. Glad you're not too seriously injured. Get well soon.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Jimi7 said:


> Holy smokes. Glad you're not too seriously injured. Get well soon.


Thanks man. Got another good news today from orthopedics. Turns out the ER team that set the bones and put on the temporary cast did such a good job that the orthopedic surgeon said no surgery is needed. This saves at least two weeks from recovery, possibly more. Maybe there's hope of a late season return. Going to buy a nice bottle of wine for the ER doc.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

robotfood99 said:


> Thanks man. Got another good news today from orthopedics. Turns out the ER team that set the bones and put on the temporary cast did such a good job that the orthopedic surgeon said no surgery is needed. This saves at least two weeks from recovery, possibly more. Maybe there's hope of a late season return. Going to buy a nice bottle of wine for the ER doc.


That's great news!
got some wrist support gloves or protectors for that late season return?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

MountainMystic said:


> That's great news!
> got some wrist support gloves or protectors for that late season return?


Found a new Burton wrist guard set from a way back. They will do. 

More costly will be a new helmet. Too bad Oakley doesn't offer crash replacements like Smith does.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Great news on not needing surgery and escaping without a brain injury! I've got a plate in my wrist, and I sure wish I didn't. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

WigMar said:


> Great news on not needing surgery and escaping without a brain injury! I've got a plate in my wrist, and I sure wish I didn't. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


Thanks! Still have a throbbing migraine but that's about it. Feeling mighty lucky for sure.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Saw this on FB this morning - this is what I worry about when riding more for my kids, people getting their actual riding ability confused with their wannabe riding ability.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=606813697263000


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> Saw this on FB this morning - this is what I worry about when riding more for my kids, people getting their actual riding ability confused with their wannabe riding ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t stand in the middle of the run, especially on an intermediate or advanced run. That’s gotta suck though


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> Saw this on FB this morning - this is what I worry about when riding more for my kids, people getting their actual riding ability confused with their wannabe riding ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That’s messed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> Saw this on FB this morning - this is what I worry about when riding more for my kids, people getting their actual riding ability confused with their wannabe riding ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got things out of order. First you learn to turn, then you go fast...


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

I absolutely hate wearing a helmet on the hill, but I've already forgotten my name once in this life and it's not really confidence inspiring.

Was ripping Whistler mtb park in the early 2000s, forgot my full face at home so wore a half shell. Broke the thing in half, temple on a rock buried in the trail. An inch one direction or the other could have ended everything.

Pow sharks, dirt sharks, same shit.

Still took me until my mid 30s to wear one on snow. Idiot.


----------



## DigitAlli (12 mo ago)

When I was much younger and much dumber, I fell asleep while riding and cracked my head on a tree. A helmet LITERALLY saved my life and I walked away with a minor concussion. I'm kinda a helmet evangelist as a result, but I feel like it's warranted. Especially park riders, I've banged my head on enough mailboxes and railings to have had my head thank my helmet for letting me still function.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

DigitAlli said:


> When I was much younger and much dumber, I fell asleep while riding and cracked my head on a tree. A helmet LITERALLY saved my life and I walked away with a minor concussion. I'm kinda a helmet evangelist as a result, but I feel like it's warranted. Especially park riders, I've banged my head on enough mailboxes and railings to have had my head thank my helmet for letting me still function.


How the heck did you fall asleep while riding? was Ambien involved?


----------



## DigitAlli (12 mo ago)

MountainMystic said:


> How the heck did you fall asleep while riding? was Ambien involved?


Wish I knew, but I was a kid so, these things happen. What I remember is that I sat down to rest, and then next thing I remember is waking up like it was a nap, to ski patrol standing over me. Friends tell me I rode right into said tree but absolutely I wouldn't remember should I have hit my head.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

It's probably a bad concussion rather than falling asleep. You must have knocked yourself out and lost a few million brain cells! Scary huh?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

DigitAlli said:


> Wish I knew, but I was a kid so, these things happen. What I remember is that I sat down to rest, and then next thing I remember is waking up like it was a nap, to ski patrol standing over me. Friends tell me I rode right into said tree but absolutely I wouldn't remember should I have hit my head.


Yeah, no. You didn't fall asleep. You ran into a tree somehow and got a concussion and lost a few minutes of memory. That's exactly what concussions feel like. The cosmic editor simply snips out a few minutes of your memory, both before and after.


----------



## DigitAlli (12 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> It's probably a bad concussion rather than falling asleep. You must have knocked yourself out and lost a few million brain cells! Scary huh?


Shit, yeah that is super scary. I'm kinda glad I'm still up and about and alive! Helmets everyone!


----------

